# Newbee with Questions about offset



## Pinback78 (Dec 12, 2019)

Hello,

I am quite new to the serious smoking hobby, just did some Weber charcoal smokes, and I am now about to get into the
offset - wood stick world. 

My question is why does the fire get started with charcoals in these types of smokers? 
I can't just burn wood? 

Thank you!


----------



## phatbac (Dec 12, 2019)

I like to use charcoal to start but it's easy to light and get going. You can go solid wood just use some dry kindling or something to get your fire started and the burn wood down to hot coals.

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## Pinback78 (Dec 12, 2019)

phatbac said:


> I like to use charcoal to start but it's easy to light and get going. You can go solid wood just use some dry kindling or something to get your fire started and the burn wood down to hot coals.
> 
> Happy Smoking,
> phatbac (Aaron)



Thank you. That's what I wanted to do, but wasn't sure if there is any other reason then simplicity.


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 12, 2019)

what  Aaron said, you could definitely just use wood, I think a lot people use charcoal to get a faster and more consistent heat and just add some wood chunks for smoke.


----------



## Pinback78 (Dec 12, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> what  Aaron said, you could definitely just use wood, I think a lot people use charcoal to get a faster and more consistent heat and just add some wood chunks for smoke.


That's what I am doing on the Weber Kettle, and in my eyes to whole idea to the Offset Smoker is to use wood only.  I maybe will try both and see what works better for me. 

Thabk you


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 12, 2019)

It's easier using charcoal. 1 bag  will last you many cooks. I start with  less than 1/2 of a chimney.  Get the coals ashed over then pour them in the fire box. Then I add what ever splits I'm using for the cook. Very quickly I have my splits burning and I'm ready to go.


----------



## fowldarr (Dec 12, 2019)

I do it like Hawging It.  Just use the coals to get a good base going, and then run on wood after that.


----------



## phathead69 (Dec 15, 2019)

I have used a small chimney of charcol to start but 95% of time I split a split down to finger sized kindling and propane torch to start it. Like building any fire starting small adding little bigger as I go. All roads like to Que.


----------



## Dantij (Dec 17, 2019)

I use mostly wood when starting my fires.  I'll add a big handful of charcoal about 20 minutes before I throw food on.  The charcoal added in allows for a nice long burn before I have to add wood for refueling.


----------



## offset1945 (Dec 21, 2019)

I will never use charcoal, I will use plain untreated butcher paper soaked in oil or kindling, or a combination of both.
If your wood is seasoned properly this is all you need.


----------



## raymo76 (Jan 4, 2020)

I too enjoy a purist approach of using only wood. It’s really not much more difficult than lighting a chimney full of lump/briquettes. I just light it the way I saw my grandpa light the fireplace. A little bit of old newspaper and some small twig sized pieces plus maybe one or two kindling sticks. Let that light up good then slowly add more kindling. Once I know I have a good fire I’ll add 1-2 splits, let that catch good and add more splits then let it all burn down to a hot bed of coals to sustain my cook.

Once all my logs are lit good I’ll close my cook chamber door down almost completely, I’ll leave a latch in the way so it will create a strong draft. Once the cooker is drafting good I’ll lock the cook door down with my exhaust wide open. After a few minutes of drafting I’ll close my fire box door and slowly start to damper down my intake to where I want it, no sudden drastic airflow changes. I shoot for a temperature about 25-50 degrees hotter than what I want to cook at.

This gives the steel ample time to heat up while my bed of coals is forming. Once I add the fresh meat the cooker will settle in nicely. After that it’s basically feed the fire as needed.


----------

